
A Visual Look at 2M Chess Games - derpatron
http://blog.ebemunk.com/a-visual-look-at-2-million-chess-games/
======
Ended
>There are more than 50 thousand games that end in mate! Obviously this is
minuscule compared to the size of the database, but I wonder if the players
really didn't see it coming, or just "allowed" their opponent to finish what
might have been a nice combination?

Or maybe forced their opponent to mate under time pressure?

------
dzdt
Too the article is broken on Android mobile.

